# Por ende



## jebroner

¿Cómo se utiliza la expresión "Por ende"?, por ejemplo si yo escribo, "no pude ir al colegio, por ende me perdí las clases" ¿¿está bien expresado?? o ¿¿si yo escribo estuve en mi casa, por ende pude cenar??


----------



## coquis14

jebroner said:


> como se utiliza la expresiòn "Por ende", por ejemplo si yo escribo, "no pude ir al colegio, por ende me perdí las clases" está bien expresado?? o si yo escribo estuve en mi casa, por ende pude cenar??


 Si , está bien expresado en la primera.En la segunda no hay relación directa entre los hechos.
Saludos


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por ende es lo mismo que por tanto o por lo tanto.


----------



## Polizón

Puedes agregar a lo indicado por Toño: _en consecuencia_, _por tal razón_. 
Saludos


----------



## Ynez

¿Es normal para vosotros? Yo creo que en España casi no se usa, así que ahora estoy hasta confundida sobre cuándo se podría usar y no me atrevo a decir lo que estoy pensando.


----------



## Pinairun

*Por ende* es una locución apropiada hoy en día para un lenguaje culto, literario.
Creo que usarla con los ejemplos propuestos por Jebroner, sin ser incorrecto, no es lo más adecuado.

Las demás que habéis sugerido son más habituales, más normales.

Saludos


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Hola:
Jebroner se utilizan tal cual ti lo propones.. son correctas, aunque no muy utilizadas.

Ynez, anímate...dinos que se ocurrió ahora...


saludos
Rosa


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Hola:
Respecto a lo que dice Pinairun, y contestando a Ynez, es igual de este lado del charco, en esos ejemplos suena a cosa pedante, fuera de lugar, "_esquisita_" dirían mis vecinos, los brasileños.
Saludos
A.A.


----------



## coquis14

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Hola:
> Respecto a lo que dice Pinairun, y contestando a Ynez, es igual de este lado del charco, en esos ejemplos suena a cosa pedante, fuera de lugar, "_esquisita_" dirían mis vecinos, los brasileños.
> Saludos
> A.A.


 Si, pedante y un tanto agresivo.


----------



## Polizón

Yo no lo veo así. En mi trabajo tengo que redactar una serie de informes (muy formales, por cierto) y suelo recurrir a "por ende", para no repetir, _en consecuencia_, _por tal razón_, _en esa medida_, _por lo tanto_, _ergo_, etc.

Ciertamente no las uso en el habla casual. Si el tono es coloquial entonces diría: "no pude ir al colegio, y (por eso) me perdi las clases" o "Perdí clases ya que no pude ir al colegio".
En el segundo caso no hay cabida a "por ende" o expresión similar. Diría sencillamente: "Cené cuando estuve en mi casa" o más simple aún: Cené en casa"

Saludos.


----------



## piraña utria

Polizón said:


> Yo no lo veo así. En mi trabajo tengo que redactar una serie de informes (muy formales, por cierto) y suelo recurrir a "por ende", para no repetir, _en consecuencia_, _por tal razón_, _en esa medida_, _por lo tanto_, _ergo_, etc.
> 
> Ciertamente no las uso en el habla casual. Si el tono es coloquial entonces diría: "no pude ir al colegio, y (por eso) me perdi las clases" o "Perdí clases ya que no pude ir al colegio".
> En el segundo caso no hay cabida a "por ende" o expresión similar. Diría sencillamente: "Cené cuando estuve en mi casa" o más simple aún: Cené en casa"
> 
> Saludos.


 
Parece que la mayor o menor intensidad del uso es regional. En escritos también se usa por acá, pero no genera esa impresión de pedantería a la que se refieren Adolfo y Coquis.

Saludos,


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

piraña utria said:


> Parece que la mayor o menor intensidad del uso es regional. En escritos también se usa por acá, pero no genera esa impresión de pedantería a la que se refieren Adolfo y Coquis.
> 
> Saludos,


Hola:
 Ni por un segundo fue mi intención decir que fuera incorrecta. Solo que no esperaría encontrar un “por ende” en una conversación informal, la de un alumno explicando la razón por la cual se perdió una clase, por ejemplo. Probablemente el profesor pensaría que le están “mamando gallo”. Cosas regionales, como tú bien dices.
  Cordial saludo
  A.A.


----------



## Pinairun

Yo tampoco le encuentro pedantería, sino vetustez.

Saludos


----------



## Ynez

Rosangelus, sigo sin tener las ideas claras del todo, porque yo no utilizo la expresión, pero la relacionaría solo con "y como consecuencia lógica", que no es cualquier "por tanto" sino un "por tanto" verdaderamente especial. También con "por añadidura", que viene normalmente a ser lo mismo que "y como consecuencia lógica".

Vaya lío


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Ynez said:


> Rosangelus, sigo sin tener las ideas claras del todo, porque yo no utilizo la expresión, pero la relacionaría solo con "y como consecuencia lógica", que no es cualquier "por tanto" sino un "por tanto" verdaderamente especial. También con "por añadidura", que viene normalmente a ser lo mismo que "y como consecuencia lógica".
> 
> Vaya lío


pero está bien, esa una de las posibilidades, quizá tu le pones un sutil ingrediente de causalidad..."como consecuencia de haber estado en casa, pude cenar"...por ejemplo.

pero imaginate, así sería mucho más complicado o tedioso...y en realidad la expresión "por ende", a mi ver, no es tan común como ya se ha dicho a lo largo del hilo.

En todo caso, me gustaría saber, como dirías tu algo como:
"No preparé mi lunch ayer, por ende, hoy tendré que comer en la calle"
"No preparé mi lunch ayer, como conseciencia de eso, comeré en la calle"
"no preparé mi lunch ayer, por eso/por lo tanto, comeré en la calle"

Saluditos 
Rosagelus


----------



## Ynez

Diría:

"Ayer no preparé la comida, así que hoy tendré que comer en la calle"


Un ejemplo en el que me cuadraría "por ende":

_Esas longitudes de ondas pueden alterar o mantener en óptimas condiciones nuestros órganos y, por ende, nuestro cuerpo físico._

Lo he sacado de google, en el que aparece con "y por añadidura", porque me resulta imposible pensar un ejemplo por mí misma.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Os paso aquí un interesante trabajo sobre los sintagmas prepositivos. 

Pese a su origen medieval, yo creo que el sintagma *por ende* aún goza de buena salud. Eso sí, empleado a tiempo y con recato.


----------



## Polizón

Hola a todos:

Hace unos días un catedrático español me comentó que la locución "por ende" era muy coloquial para un trabajo de investigación que se quiere publicar. 

¿Coinciden con él?

Gracias.

Polizón


----------



## Pinairun

No. A mí me parece todo lo contrario.


----------



## Calambur

Coincido con él. A mí me parece "coloquial pretencioso". No lo diría en serio (aunque otros lo hacen).


----------



## alepre

Me parece mucho mas coloquial "en consecuencia" o "por lo tanto"
Saludos.


----------



## mirx

alepre said:


> Me parece mucho mas coloquial "en consecuencia" o "por lo tanto"
> Saludos.



También a mí.

Polizón, ¿qué cosa pretende el catedrático que utilices entonces?


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

No en México: elegante, aunque algo anticuado.
Yo lo utilizo: soy elegante , y nada anticuado.


----------



## Calambur

El Santo DRAE remite a *por tanto*.



> *ende*.(Del lat. inde).
> 1. adv. l. ant. allí (en aquel lugar).
> 2. adv. l. ant. De allí, o de aquí.
> 3. adv. l. ant. De esto.
> 4. adv. l. ant. Más de, pasados de.
> 
> *por ~.*1. loc. adv. *por tanto*.


----------



## swift

Buenas noches:

Sería interesante, efectivamente, conocer el fundamento de la opinión de ese catedrático. Es cierto que la locución "por ende" suele emplearse en la lengua oral, a menudo para sonar elegante. Pero ese deseo de elegancia se ha llevado a tal extremo que muchas veces se abusa de la locución "por ende". Se ha convertido en una especie de muletilla, por lo que muchos prefieren evitarla.

Saludos,


swift


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Pues, como siempre, lo de "coloquial" depende por completo del lugar. Hay zonas donde "por ende" no se usa más que literariamente.


----------



## ManPaisa

Para mí, es un término más bien literario, que algunos ocasionalmente resucitan en el lenguaje cotidiano a modo de *palabra dominguera* (es decir, para lucirse ante sus interlocutores).


----------



## Vampiro

Pinairun said:


> No. A mí me parece todo lo contrario.


Y a mi también.
No veo por dónde pueda ser coloquial.
Otra cosa muy diferente es que se la use en forma exagerada o en broma.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Naticruz

Polizón said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> Hace unos días un catedrático español me comentó que la locución "por ende" era muy coloquial para un trabajo de investigación que se quiere publicar.
> 
> ¿Coinciden con él?
> 
> Gracias.
> 
> Polizón


¡Curioso! María Moliner dice que es una expresión _culta _que significa «por lo tanto»
Saludos


----------



## Calambur

Naticruz said:


> ¡Curioso! María Moliner dice que es una expresión _culta _que significa «por lo tanto»
> Saludos


Eso de cult. está en el Moliner "nuevo", que es sospechoso...


> *Por ende *(cult.). Por lo tanto.


En la versión vieja, que es la auténtica, no figura (cult.).


----------



## Polizón

Gracias a todos por dar su opinión.

La verdad es que no sé las razones que el tenga para haber dicho eso. Me sorprendió cuando lo dijo. No sé de que región de España sea, pero tal vez a él le parezca coloquial.

Lo extraño es que es una persona que hace publicaciones con frecuencia, un académico que gusta de escribir.

Mirx, tal vez 'ergo' le suene mejor, pero a mí me suena muy de abogados. Y el tema no es precisamente jurídico.

Gracias.

Polizón


----------



## elnickestalibre

*Nueva Pregunta*
*Hilos Unidos*​ 
¿Qué significa la frase 'por ende'? Cuando decimos: ¡Pero si estaba ahí, por ende, ha desaparecido! ¡Los camellos apenas comen, por ende morirán pronto!

No sé si hace referencia a Ende el escritor alemán, o tiene otro significado.

Saludos.


----------



## Agró

elnickestalibre said:


> ¿Qué significa la frase 'por ende'? Cuando decimos: ¡Pero si estaba ahí, por ende, ha desaparecido! ¡Los camellos apenas comen, por ende morirán pronto!
> 
> No sé si hace referencia a Ende el escritor alemán, o tiene otro significado.
> 
> Saludos.


Nada de escritores alemanes. Significa "por tanto", "por consiguiente":
*ende**.*
 (Del lat. _inde_).
* 1.     * adv. l. ant. *allí*      (‖ en aquel lugar).
* 2.     * adv. l. ant. De allí, o de aquí.
* 3.     * adv. l. ant. De esto.
* 4.     * adv. l. ant. Más de, pasados de.
*por **~**.*
* 1.     * loc. adv. *por tanto.*


_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## XiaoRoel

*Por ende* es igual a _por lo tanto_. En tu primer ejemplo no encaja, en el segundo está perfectamente usado.Es su único uso en la lengua moderna y es de registro escrito y algo elevado. En la lengua medieval y clásica se usó sin _por_ con los significados de _de aquí_ o _de allí_, _allí_, _más de_ o _más de eso_, pero estas acepciones ya no se usan hace siglos.  El origen es el latín _inde_ ('de allí').
Ya veo que la Irreal engaña y despista de nuevo al pobre incauto que consulte su diccionario al no indicar que las cuatro acepciones hace siglos que no se usan, algunas cinco o más.
Lo único que se usa, como ya dije, es la locución adverbial por ende, y en un registro libresco.
Yo que ustedes, dejaría de citar diccionario tan confuso y engañoso.


----------



## AnaMty

Yo pienso que se aplica como una consecuencia lógica o natural al primer enunciado, pienso que ésa es la regla para poder usarlo, es para mencionar una obviedad. ¿Es correcta mi apreciación?


----------



## miguel89

XiaoRoel said:


> *Por ende* es igual a _por lo tanto_. En tu primer ejemplo no encaja, en el segundo está perfectamente usado.Es su único uso en la lengua moderna y es de registro escrito y algo elevado. En la lengua medieval y clásica se usó sin _por_ con los significados de _de aquí_ o _de allí_, _allí_, _más de_ o _más de eso_, pero estas acepciones ya no se usan hace siglos.  El origen es el latín _inde_ ('de allí').
> Ya veo que la Irreal engaña y despista de nuevo al pobre incauto que consulte su diccionario al no indicar que las cuatro acepciones hace siglos que no se usan, algunas cinco o más.
> Lo único que se usa, como ya dije, es la locución adverbial por ende, y en un registro libresco.
> Yo que ustedes, dejaría de citar diccionario tan confuso y engañoso.



No es por defender al diccionario, pero las cuatro primeras acepciones tienen la marca de desusadas. Con respecto a la locución, no me parece que tenga tono libresco, al menos no por acá. Saludos.


----------



## Agró

miguel89 said:


> No es por defender al diccionario, pero las cuatro primeras acepciones tienen la marca de desusadas. Con respecto a la locución, no me parece que tenga tono libresco, al menos no por acá. Saludos.


Aquí, en cambio, no se usa casi nunca. Creo que jamás la he oído en una conversación medio normal.


----------



## ManPaisa

Agró said:


> Aquí, en cambio, no se usa casi nunca. Creo que jamás la he oído en una conversación medio normal.



Por aquí sí se usa.  
No es de todos los días, pero tampoco causa extrañeza.


----------



## XiaoRoel

> No es por defender al diccionario, pero las cuatro primeras acepciones tienen la marca de desusadas. Con respecto a la locución, no me parece que tenga tono libresco, al menos no por acá. Saludos.


Tienes razón, no me había fijado en los _ant_. (*que deberían poner en cursiva, que es la convención* en diccionarios para indicaciones gramaticales y de vigencia en la lengua: no usar esta convención hace menos lecturable el diccionario). ¡Menos mal!


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Agró said:


> Aquí, en cambio, no se usa casi nunca. Creo que jamás la he oído en una conversación medio normal.


Por agregar un comentario sobre se uso, digo que tampoco sería normal en mi tierra; si no es dicho en broma, creo que sonaría extravagante y hasta bastante pedante.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por acá también se usa bastante.


----------



## Alma Shofner

XiaoRoel said:


> Tienes razón, no me había fijado en los _ant_. (*que deberían poner en cursiva, que es la convención* en diccionarios para indicaciones gramaticales y de vigencia en la lengua: no usar esta convención hace menos lecturable el diccionario). ¡Menos mal!


Ay Xiao, te vas a volver viejito con tantas negritas, parece que estás gritando y jalándote los pelos/cabellos. Cuenta hasta mil y lee con atención las descripciones de los diccionarios. 
Por ende es común en Sonora. No que todo el mundo lo diga, pero se entiende. Significa, como ya dijeron antes, por lo tanto.
Saludos


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Como ya comentaron, también en Argentina es común. Yo lo uso con frecuencia, incluso en el habla.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

En El Salvador, la expresión "por ende" es de lo más común, por ende yo la uso con suma frecuencia, aquí mismo, en este foro por ejemplo.


----------



## elnickestalibre

Sí, la verdad es que en españa no lo pronuncia nadie. Si un día pusiera la tele y escuchase a alguien decirlo me parecería extraño y anticuadísimo. Sólo podríamos entenderlo si lo viésemos escrito en un libro, y parecería un comentario de antigua literatura.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

ManPaisa said:


> Por aquí sí se usa.
> No es de todos los días, pero tampoco causa extrañeza.


Igual por acá, si se usa aunque muy poco.
Lo que si quisiera aclarar es que no es para nada coloquial, sino todo lo contrario.

Saludos
RM


----------



## elles

a mí me parece una expresión muy bonita, en cualquier caso


----------



## poetpenpassion

¡Hola! ¿Qué tal? 

Yo leo muchos periódicos y revistas en Internet y allí se usa esa expresión de "por ende" y yo la entiendo como "por eso". No veo ningún problema con ella. 

Besos fuertes. Yelena.


----------

